# FreeBSD don't recognise my Sil3531 sata controller + harddrive



## radjis (Oct 1, 2009)

I've a MSI x320 Notebook and i would like to install FreeBSD 8.1 on it. The problem is dat during installation FreeBSD don't see any harddrive.

I've installed NetBSD on this notebook and it can recognise the sil3531 controller + harddrive.

Any idea how to install FreeBSD on this notebook.

Thnx


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2009)

Things are moving fast but I'm quite sure 8.1 hasn't been released yet


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 1, 2009)

FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE should be available this month.


----------



## radjis (Oct 2, 2009)

sorry it's 8.0 rc1. 

In Linux i see the sil24 kernel module driver.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 2, 2009)

Are you using AHCI (aka Enhanced or SATA mode) or compatible mode? You can usually switch this in your BIOS, compatible mode should almost always work.


----------



## radjis (Oct 2, 2009)

Nope i can't switch between sata/enhance and compatible modus.
I still wonder why NetBSD can see my harddrive and install on it and FreeBSD not..


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 5, 2009)

FreeBSD doesn't have 
	
	



```
device ahci
device siis
```
 compiled in by default.  You may be able to load them as modules, since they seem to be available.

From /sys/conf/NOTES

```
# Serial ATA host controllers:
#
# ahci: Advanced Host Controller Interface (AHCI) compatible
# siis: SiliconImage SiI3124/SiI3132/SiI3531 controllers
```


----------



## radjis (Oct 5, 2009)

that's a problem, cause i would like to install freebsd on my notebook and it doesn't seems to recognise my harddrive, so i can't install freebsd on this notebook.

Before i can compile a new kernel i've to install FreeBSD.
So there is no hope for me anymore.... 

Thnx,


----------



## mav@ (Nov 12, 2009)

1) you can get drive out of laptop and install system externally.
2) you can install system on USB drive, build thata kernel and then just move prepared system.
3) doesn't install CD includes kernel modules? May be it is possible to load siis module by hands?


----------

